
T460s QHD reviewed - soulbadguy
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T460s-Core-i7-WQHD-Ultrabook-Review.161028.0.html
======
soulbadguy
I discovered the thinkpad line about 3 years ago when i started using my
company issued W530,before that i was using an EliteBook fan. Lenovo is
getting is a lot of criticism from for the direction they are taking on the T
series, i for one am a fan.

size and poor screen were my main concern with the T450s , looks like lenovo
heard me :)

